# Forgot screensaver password on a imac



## badagentx (Apr 28, 2006)

I'm fixing a imac for a friend and when I boot it up it starts wallzip and asks me for a password. I asked my friend and he forgot. Is there anything I can do without reinstalling OS 9? Thank you in advance. I have started it up again and found out that it is someting called wallzip locking the mac.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Apr 28, 2006)

Have you tried booting up with Extensions disabled (boot with the Shift key held down), then removing the program?


----------



## badagentx (Apr 28, 2006)

I fixed it but thank you anyway. I just used the force quit keyboard command. It was actually a screen saver called After Dark. My friend wants to keep it but now I need to find a way to recover the password.


----------

